# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  На крылышках...(вроде как тоже пытаюсь петь)

## Malina sladkaja

Здравствуйте дорогие мои...все кого уже 100 лет не видела, не слышала...
Не совсем я всех из виду потеряла. Больше сама потерялась
Пришла я к вам, со своими неуклюжими попытками. Уж пилите, строгайте коль надо :)
Благодарна заранее.

Песни свои выставила на некоторым известном "неизвестном гении" .

Надеюсь приятного прослушивания :)

"Я и ты ..."  http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...68.html?author

"Апельсиновый лимонад"  http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...66.html?author

"Подруга зима..."  http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...52.html?author

----------


## tamara rabe

Привет, малинка сладкая! А что пилить? Что строгать? )) Наши слова поют в нас - это же ясно. Поют чисто и искренне... И как было бы здорово, если бы нашёлся музыкант, способный это услышать и обработать природный камушек.  Желаю тебе этого от всей души!  :flower:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Творческих Вам успехов! Спасибо за полученное удовольствие!

----------

